# Train show pick-ups



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Picked these up today at the Batavia, NY, train show.. A couple of plastic ob cars, a aluminum vista dome, and a 302 with a few problems, but it runs great, and smokes like crazy. E-unit cycles 100%...$70 bucks for the lot... and a 1/2 pound of non-perils for the wife.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Forgot the pix, duh!!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Any day at a train show is a good day! I like non-perils as well but try not to by them to avoid temptation.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bribing with 1/2 lb of non-perils.
You are bad. 

Nice find.:thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Bribing with 1/2 lb of non-perils.
> You are bad.
> 
> Nice find.:thumbsup:


Those darn things are $25 bucks a pound!! She only gets 1/2 pound, about the same price as I paid for the 302, lol... Check out the few things that don't quite sit well with the 302..3 pairs of brass wheel sets and 1 set of steel wheels. nasty wire harness...Also check out the connection between the tender and the loco. A pop rivet???? Ya gotta love it...At least the seller was very honest.. He had about 10 engines, mostly Pacifics, with one Atlantic, which I bought. He also had a 310 Hudson, complete set, that I passed on for $100 bucks. 282's, 287's, a 312, 290, all for about $40-$50 bucks apiece.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I noticed all the custom work on the 302AC. I suppose the mantra was to just keep it running. I am not sure what drives you to rescue these pieces, it is beyond my time, interest and ability to take on these projects.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> I noticed all the custom work on the 302AC. I suppose the mantra was to just keep it running. I am not sure what drives you to rescue these pieces, it is beyond my time, interest and ability to take on these projects.


You're short-changing yourself my friend. But I also have a chunk of things I have to get going on.
1. Get all my sand-blasting done, and items painted.
2. I tore down my pool, and need to get dirt in the hole.
3. I have to replace portions of both decks.
4. The first car show is 4 weeks away, and the car has to be brought out of hibernation and cleaned.
5. And I've got some health issues I'm working on.
6. Living room rug has to be shampooed.
And the list goes on.. being 100% disabled, it will take me all summer to get these few things done, but I do have good help,lol...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That list sounds burdensome, especially #4. I sure hope they can be resolved. Working with the NOVA should be fun. I used to have a 1969 442 convertible. The person who painted it for me later made me an offer to buy so I sold it to him. Here collector cars can be driven 12 months of the year. I have gone from doing my own mechanical work to doing nothing but putting Rain-X on the windshield and adding an occasional quart of oil to the one AMG that seems to have a thirst for oil. Even washing a car is frowned on here with the water restrictions, so my wife takes them over to a local hand wash service. If someone told me 10 years ago I would be doing this little with my cars I would have laughed at them!
I really like working with the trains. Since I remain employed I am away from home about half of each week. Makes it hard for me to start and finish many projects. The next big event out here is S Fest West on May 21st. It is a must attend for anyone in driving distance of Monrovia Ca.
I really enjoy your photo documentaries rebuilding Gilbert engines, keep them coming.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

flyernut said:


> Picked these up today at the Batavia, NY, train show.. A couple of plastic ob cars, a aluminum vista dome, and a 302 with a few problems, but it runs great, and smokes like crazy. E-unit cycles 100%...$70 bucks for the lot... and a 1/2 pound of non-perils for the wife.


We must think a like flyernut as I also went to a train show at
DuPage County Fairgrounds in Chicagoland. This is THE show to go in the entire Chicago Area held every month. Lot's of Flyers Stuff there but a lot of the heavy hitters like John Heck where out at the April "York" show. Two items (below) that I bought where a 612 station (One of the best I have seen with original paint in person:smilie_daumenposfor $55 and a nice 750 bridge for $30. Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Those are both quite nice. I miss the years I lived DuPage county and was 10 minutes from the fairgrounds. I contributed a lot of my earnings to John Heck in those days.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I am happy that you were satisfied with your purchases flyernut as I am the seller.Actually the $100 set was a Hudson 320 and I must say quite a bargain as it sold quickly.If any one is interested i will be a vendor at S Fest in Cleveland Ohio May 14th on saturday.Lots of bargain engines and several sets for sale.As a seller I price items as a buyer basically what I would pay for them.It is a strategy that i find works.No collector pieces all operator grade but they run....Anyone attending S Fest......


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Flyguy55, welcome to the MTF!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyguy55 said:


> Well I am happy that you were satisfied with your purchases flyernut as I am the seller.Actually the $100 set was a Hudson 320 and I must say quite a bargain as it sold quickly.If any one is interested i will be a vendor at S Fest in Cleveland Ohio May 14th on saturday.Lots of bargain engines and several sets for sale.As a seller I price items as a buyer basically what I would pay for them.It is a strategy that i find works.No collector pieces all operator grade but they run....Anyone attending S Fest......


Well, holy moly!!! I'm certainly glad I didn't bad mouth you in any way, lol...I've got a new plastic dome coming for the vista dome car, new couplers and pins, a new repo car end, and some better wiring inside the car. That 302 runs great, but I did a rebuild on it regardless. I'm going to replace the wiring harness and the fingers, and I already have the 4 correct steel wheel sets for the tender chassis. I also have a great tender chassis to replace the one that came with the one I bought from you. You priced everything very nicely, and I do appreciate that. Many time people have "old" trains, and think they're worth their weight in gold. I wanted that Hudson set in the worse way, but I limited myself to what I ended up spending that day. I had $500 bucks in my pocket, but I also had projects at home that needed work,lol, such as my deck repairs...Like I told you at the show, I've bought from you in the past, and look forward to seeing you again... And welcome to the forum.. You WILL enjoy your time here






!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's that 302 I got from the train show...new fingers, new wiring harness, and some work on the tender chassis. Runs like a scalded dog!!!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

A little hard to tell from the picture but it looks like you put 3 spring trucks on the 302AC. They work better but are harder to find.
I see you have a couple of supervisors up on the deck. It looks like a lot of work has already been done.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> A little hard to tell from the picture but it looks like you put 3 spring trucks on the 302AC. They work better but are harder to find.
> I see you have a couple of supervisors up on the deck. It looks like a lot of work has already been done.


The "bosses" work me to the bone!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmmm, only one aluminum coach. Typically grab 3-4 of them. I think maybe the market has been cornered.....


----------

